# Dramatic volume differences of changing AVIs problem.



## thekclyon (Jun 16, 2007)

I am looking for a Windows app that allows me to normalize / limit all output volume in real time. 

To elaborate, I have 5 downloaded seasons of Futurama and many of the rips were ripped by different people / software. If I add all these files to the 'Now Playing List' in Windows Media Player and try to fall asleep to them, I will be startled by dramatic volume differences of changing episodes. I'm sure MANY know what I'm talking about. (())

I don't want to have to normalize EVERY specific episode / file because that would take forever. I have other Mpegs / AVIs of other shows that do this also.

Some sort of application / mixer running in the background controlling all output volume would seem to fix the problem. Perhaps a plugin?

This is important to me because I like to fall asleep to cartoons at night. An inconsistent volume is NO GOOD when one is trying to sleep.

So.... Anyone have any ideas or know of an app?


----------



## monoman (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there a setting anywhere for replay-gain, or audio-gain or something within WMP?
If not then maybe try and google keywords: 'video', 'replay-gain', 'plugin', 'WMP', and similar terms.


----------

